# Toshiba 42HL67US



## chucklyd (Oct 13, 2013)

The aspect ratio is off on my TV. Anyone out there know where to find a software update for that TV?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

There are not any listed on the Toshiba site> LCD TV 42HL67US Support | Toshiba

It appears that TV would have to updated through the service port which usually means a Sony tech with the equipment to do it if there was one.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Read through pages 39 - 42 to see if any of the settings with Auto Aspect turned off will resolve the problem - it isn't a very good PDF but is readable The Picture Size on my Toshiba TV keeps changing b... - TOSHIBA FORUMS


----------

